# The Super awesome friday/weekend music thread!



## Overread (Dec 2, 2016)

Yeah its the weekend again so its time for another big music sharing thread!!!!


----------



## limr (Dec 2, 2016)

This is one of the songs that helped me get through some really mindless crap at work today:


----------



## snowbear (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## clintiepoo (Dec 3, 2016)

Don't forget that A Prairie Home Companion is broadcasting now!

A Prairie Home Companion


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Ysarex (Dec 3, 2016)

Joe


----------



## snowbear (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## pixmedic (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## snowbear (Dec 3, 2016)

Something seasonal, perhaps.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153808824003470


----------



## runnah (Dec 6, 2016)

erock is awesome...

Anyways here is a bunch of crazy Canadians...lady has some pipes.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 6, 2016)

Gotta love a little melodic death metal.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 6, 2016)

runnah said:


> erock is awesome...
> 
> Anyways here is a bunch of crazy Canadians...lady has some pipes.




Holy crap that was amazing...


----------



## runnah (Dec 6, 2016)

minicoop1985 said:


> Gotta love a little melodic death metal.



Needs more vikings!


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 6, 2016)

A seasonal classic







Well the giving season anyway.  It still amazes me to see so many different styles and voices come together - I remember how amazing this was at the time.


----------



## Overread (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## runnah (Dec 6, 2016)

Not as technical but still fun.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 6, 2016)

runnah said:


> minicoop1985 said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta love a little melodic death metal.
> ...




I see your Vikings and raise you Pirates


----------



## kid vishus (Dec 6, 2016)

Holy crap there is some good music in this thread. When I saw it my first thought was "I bet no one here has the same music tastes as I do."
I am glad I was wrong.
My tastes are quite diverse, but it definitely leans towards the heavier side of things. But  here's something on the opposite end of that spectrum you guys might not have heard before. He's a local fella that's been getting some national attention with his last couple of records.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 6, 2016)

And now, for something completely different. 






OK, f*ck it, I lied.

This song combines EDM and melodic death metal, probably my favorite genres of music overall.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 7, 2016)

This is my son's FAVORITE song. He's gotten some lectures at school for singing it, but I always encourage it. Because I'm terrible.  That's right, my 5 year old is into extreme metal.


----------



## runnah (Dec 7, 2016)

Normally not a Korpiklaani fan but...


----------



## runnah (Dec 7, 2016)

Power Metal


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## runnah (Dec 7, 2016)

Resurgence since the new GotG trailer.


----------



## runnah (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## runnah (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm a sucker for a good quartet.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 7, 2016)

Holy technical Batman


----------



## limr (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 7, 2016)

Mmmm Arch Enemy


----------



## CherylL (Dec 7, 2016)

This always puts me in a happy mood.  It reminds me of my carefree youth, although my friends had more hair.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 19, 2016)

And now, for something.... completely different.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 20, 2016)

YOU'RE BANJAXED YOU'RE SCREWED


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 20, 2016)




----------

